# Our Jumping Fall - The Truth



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Hey,

Here is the truth about our jumping fall. I’ve told the truth but never the full story. I call this a book.

~~~~~~~

It happened quickly, but I know I will never forget it. We were jumping, three simple, low jumps. We’d done it a million times before. He had been behaving brilliantly the whole time. 

~~~~~~~

We approached our first jump everything was going well, properly our straightest approach ever. I went with him over the jump. For us it was perfect. Then I fell, I tried to roll something was stopping me. My foot was stuck in my stirrup. How had this happened to me? My instructor had basically said two weeks before that I never put my feet all the way threw my stirrups because that way if I fell my feet would come out. But they didn’t. Then came our second jump, it was a simple little cross again nothing hard. I thought he would of ran out, like he usually does if no ones “steering” him. He didn’t though he decided today was the day to be a good boy and not run out on jumps. Well he jumped it. My head hitting both poles and the polls falling to the ground, my foot still in the stirrup. Our final and third jump was the biggest of all, the only one that would involve some actual work, I’ve always been taught think what you want a horse to do while giving them the aids. Giving the aids seemed a slight bit hard for me, as I was being dragged along the ground. So I though “_Stop stop please stop_” and “_Run out please just run out_” but my thoughts were not travelling up to Chinga, who was just thinking about either finishing the course and getting lots of cuddles or getting away from this scary thing that was “chasing” him. He approached the third jump, determination in his step. He went over tucking his legs and bang, I got a hoof with a pretty silver shoe on it smack bang in the chest.

~~~~~~~

Now that the jumps were over and he was being given no directions, I hoped he would stop. He kept cantering, heading to the place that he knew was the way home, I didn’t blame him he knew home was safe instead of being in the “riding paddock” with this scary thing. 
He ran, I tried to get my foot out but still I was having no luck. Finally I felt it starting to slip out, I wanted to scream with happiness but I knew this would only make him go faster. I knew I wasn’t out of the woods yet. My foot was still stuck in the stirrup. 

Finally, _thump_. I hit the ground landing on my neck. I lay there, everything hurt. I was worried the most about my neck and where my horse was. I was really starting to panic he hadn’t come back. Then I heard hoofs coming towards me, I wasn’t sure what pace it was as my head hurt to much to think. But all I know was it was fast. He stopped centre meters in front of me. I let out a sigh, at least he didn’t run over me.

I looked him over as best as I could from where I was on the ground, he seemed fine. I didn’t want to move I was really worried about my neck. I lay on the ground for what felt like hours, hoping some one would come, but I guess it was more like ten minutes. Chinga stood above me shaking, I felt sorry for the poor boy. Whenever someone falls they have to get straight back up and give him a hug. That’s just the way things work. 

I reached up to pat him, I felt this pain go through my ankle as I went to sit up. My ankle it had been stuck in the stirrup I had completely forgotten about it. I ignored my pain, I knew what I had to do. I had to get back on. For his sake and mine, the pain would just have to wait. 

I slowly stood up and limped over to my milk create pile, I felt slack using them to mount. But the pain was to much. I put my foot into my stirrup, luckily it had been the other foot that had been caught. I half mounted, half flopped onto his back. But he stood quietly waiting for me to be ready. I took both feet out of my stirrups hoping he would behave, I had decided my ankle had been through enough. I nudged him on, he stood there. Nervous. He could feel me being nervous, I had to be strong for the both of us. I asked again, this time trying to hide my nerves. 

He still didn’t move, he knew I was scared. I lay on his neck and whispered “Walk on…. for me boy”. He took a few steps trying to keep himself as steady as possible. He knew I was hurt. I used my saddle and pushed myself back up. I was proud of us. We had accomplished something. I knew it would be awhile before we were jumping, but it was a start.

I asked for a halt, we’d done enough. I’d gotten back on and walked him around and he’d taken care of me. I pushed myself out of my saddle and landed on the ground. My ankle collapsing under me, I ended up on the ground beside him. In a place I’d been many times. He turned round and looked at me. Sadness in his eyes.

We slowly walked back to his paddock, I took his saddle and bridle off. I sat down, I needed a break. I watched him. He walked up his paddock, had a drink and then stood beside me. I started to cry so he rested his head on my knee. I looked up at his sad eyes, I’d never cried when I’d fallen. I’d had some pretty bad falls but I’d always bounced back up.
Chinga is a special horse to me. He means the world to me. He inspired me, to keep riding, to keep jumping. His also inspired me to aim to win, and pull myself together. 

Chinga and I recovered quite quickly from our fall, but it was our bond that helped me recover. The day after our accident, I had a gymkhana. I got on and road, I did flat work fine. I thought there would be no jumping. I was wrong. There was a jump. One single jump. Final course. The one I was best at. I got out. Because I had my mind on that one stupid jump. I thought my jumping passion was over, I was wrong. Chinga got me back there. 

We did basic flat work for a few days, I was happy at least I was on him. But I always had that fear and the feeling of something missing. I knew what was missing, jumping. Finally I found the courage and passion to jump. We tried a tiny jump that was just off the ground. Slowly, we found our love, passion, skill and addiction to jumping. 
Now we are jumping higher and better then ever. I think what got us to where we are now is our passion for jumping and our trust for each other.

~~~~~~

Feel free to ask questions about our fall as I am happy to answer them.

Maddie,


----------



## Beloved Killer (May 23, 2009)

In conclusion, your foot was too far into the stirrup and this all could have been avoided.

A+ for attempted dramatic effect.


----------



## AztecBaby (Mar 19, 2009)

Beloved Killer said:


> In conclusion, your foot was too far into the stirrup and this all could have been avoided.
> 
> A+ for attempted dramatic effect.


I was kinda thinking the same thing.. It all seems rather dramatic :-|


----------



## 7Ponies (May 21, 2009)

Never EVER get back on a horse if you may have been injured. That is plain stupid. You could do far worse damage to yourself. That is an old wives tale about "getting back in the saddle after a fall." Most important thing to do is have yourself checked over thoroughly by a doctor to be sure it's okay to ride. You could have had a serious neck or back injury.

I just never understand why people feel that they NEED to get back on a horse if they've taken such a bad spill and are injured. You do not NEED to get back on your horse.

Be careful, that is your first consideration.

Also, you should consider ordering a pair of safety stirrups.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

> In conclusion, your foot was too far into the stirrup and this all could have been avoided.
> 
> A+ for attempted dramatic effect.


*High fives Beloved Killer*


----------



## paintsrule (Aug 20, 2009)

Beloved Killer said:


> In conclusion, your foot was too far into the stirrup and this all could have been avoided.
> 
> A+ for attempted dramatic effect.


I'm nodding in agreement with you here


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

*Is shocked*


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

> *Is shocked*


At what?


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Both the story and the responses haha


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Lol. Yep.


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

Wow....


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Guys that fall nearly made me stop riding, you ask anyone. I do not shut up about my horse. I didn't talk about him for three days, I didn't talk about my riding for weeks. My friends knew something was up, but I didn't tell them. Mainly because I hated telling the story. Then I go and tell the story, the way things happened and I get comments saying "A+ for attempted dramatic effect." I love this horse more then anything. I loved jumping, still do. But not a day goes by that I will forget that. 

Yes, I admit that my foot was to far threw the stirrup. But I don't care now. I've worked on it, really hard. The stirrups, I went to my local tack store and they don't sell them *nice*. So when I have the time to go to the big tack shop I will.

Yes its dramatic, the way I wrote it. But thats just the way I write. Dramatically, in full detail and trying to make it sound like it was happening. I guess I shouldn't of bothered. I gained something from writting this. But from posting it, I apperantly gained nothing.


----------



## PiggyPablo (Jan 17, 2009)

I'm very sorry this happened and am glad you and Chinga are okay. Every good rider has fallen and learns from their mistakes. You write very well and would make a good book author. There is nothing wrong with how she wrote it and speaking her mind. This is what this forum is for, to seek support from other fellow equestrians and offer help/advice. 

You should get some peacock safety stirrups. Chinga really loves you for how he reacted at the end. Not many horses would come back and be patient.


----------



## roro (Aug 14, 2009)

Beloved Killer said:


> In conclusion, your foot was too far into the stirrup and this all could have been avoided.
> 
> A+ for attempted dramatic effect.


In conclusion, you're insensitive. People make mistakes all the time, and they learn from them. I'm sure chingazmyboy has taken some valuable lesson away from the experience, that is how learning is done, maybe you should try learning sometime. 

A+ for stupidity.


----------



## CrazyChester (May 5, 2008)

Good on you for realising what you did wrong  

Hey guys..At least she didn't make a thread blaming her horse for the fall right?


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

I never blamed Chinga one bit for it! I've never blammed myself eaither. There were things I could have done to prevent it.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I think it's great that you were able to overcome your fears, and ride again. I know of many younger people that would have given up the sport after a scare like that. 

Sometimes accidents happen, the key is to learn from what went wrong in the first place.
In your case, judging by your avatar, your position needs work, and perhaps your foot is a tad too far in the stirrup. If you are concerned about your foot getting hung up ever again, there are stirrups that can help prevent that. 
They range in looks from:
This http://www.horsetackinternational.com/images/246009-foot-free-irons.jpg
to this: http://www.tackroominc.com/images/FillisSafetyStirrupIron.jpg
to this: http://www.sandridge.ca/images/MHSCSStirrups.gif
You might consider lessons if you're not already in a program to solidify your position.



I do think that something went wrong, and you should re-assess your abilities and safety gear so that there won't be a next time


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

It might help to get some safety stirrups, the leather will come off the saddle. I know they work because I accidently ripped one off while lenghtening my stirrups yesterday *oops*


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

7Ponies said:


> Never EVER get back on a horse if you may have been injured. That is plain stupid.
> 
> I just never understand why people feel that they NEED to get back on a horse if they've taken such a bad spill and are injured. You do not NEED to get back on your horse.


I disagree with the plain stupid comment. Many times an injury doesn't surface until after the adrenaline has worn off. We have an EMT at our shows. I am a first responder. We do evaluations if requested by the rider but we cannot force help.

We all have to take responsibility for ourselves. (or parents for minors)


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

A little more heel on your boots would have prevented the problem but I'm glad to see your riding again.


----------



## shesinthebarn (Aug 1, 2009)

We all make mistakes - but it takes a little maturity to admit them and then learn from them. I second farmpony - if you think you are hurt, don't get back on - it could be disasterous. JMO.
Glad you are back riding!


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

I agree, as long as you have learned from this, that is what counts. Focus, focus, focus on keeping your feet in the proper position on the stirrup!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

mom2pride said:


> I agree, as long as you have learned from this, that is what counts. Focus, focus, focus on keeping your feet in the proper position on the stirrup!


Yes, please. I would highly suggest getting professional input, as it does look like you get left behind quite a bit, which could have contributed.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I only read a few responses. I'm terrible with all the names of the pieces of tack. But if you flip the little piece of leather up that covers the stirrup leather (where it attaches to the saddle). There is a metal clasp that you push up to keeps the stirrup leather in place. Make sure it is oiled, I personally don't flip mine up, I leave it down. That is made the way it is so that if something like this happens, the entire stirrup, leather and all, will come off and the rider won't get dragged......

I'm glad you and your horse are ok.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

This really needs to be fixed


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Yeah. Wow. I think that was taken on the 25th two months ago? As you can see, everthing died. Yes I do agree my posistion does need work. But it is deff a lot better then the pic above and my DP. As I've done constent work, and once you've done 5 laps of the jumping posistion around the whole paddock and everytime your feet go threw the stirrups you have to go againm you have learnt your lesson.

I will have to bring my camara out once Chinga is feeling better.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

ChingazMyBoy said:


> Yeah. Wow. I think that was taken on the 25th two months ago? As you can see, everthing died. Yes I do agree my posistion does need work. But it is deff a lot better then the pic above and my DP. As I've done constent work, and *once you've done 5 laps of the jumping posistion around the whole paddock and everytime your feet go threw the stirrups you have to go againm* you have learnt your lesson.
> 
> I will have to bring my camara out once Chinga is feeling better.


 
Wow, is this a regular occurance? If you're finding it hard to go 5 laps without your foot going through the stirrup, I'm sorry but you need quite a bit of work.
I would highly highly suggest you get safety stirrups to begin with, then start working with a qualified trainer. 
If your feet are going through the stirrups on a regular basis... well that's... dangerous.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

I'm not trying to diminish your story. It's great that you got back on, and so on and so forth, still riding, yeah. It's just that... Everyone falls. I had a friend who was riding and the horse flipped over on him, snapping the ball off his shoulder, and had to have it wired on for months. He rode in the NSW MG games team about 6 months later. I've come off, hit my head, fractured my tailbone, bornken my foot, been bucked off onto rocks...

I dunno. It happens. It's great you're still riding and all, but i'm sure most people here would have a similar story.


----------



## paintsrule (Aug 20, 2009)

JustDressageIt said:


> Wow, is this a regular occurance? If you're finding it hard to go 5 laps without your foot going through the stirrup, I'm sorry but you need quite a bit of work.
> I would highly highly suggest you get safety stirrups to begin with, then start working with a qualified trainer.
> If your feet are going through the stirrups on a regular basis... well that's... dangerous.


 I agree...i wouldnt be jumping for awhile either, even when you get better, until you can keep those heels way down and only balls of your feet in the stirrups


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

No its not regular, It was but not any more. If I'm having a bad day eg: My feet have gone through my stirrups 3 times then I do five laps, and I "threaten" myself that if my feet go threw I'm doing five more laps.

I would do weekly lessons of jumping but my instructor only does private jumping lessons or jumping days. Planning on doing 3 day eventing training with my instructor in one week - Without the cross country. 

As I said before I cannot get the stirrups yet, as my usual tack shop does not have them. So I will have to go to another one.


----------



## Beloved Killer (May 23, 2009)

Some people are far too touchy.


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

wild_spot said:


> I'm not trying to diminish your story. It's great that you got back on, and so on and so forth, still riding, yeah. It's just that... Everyone falls. I had a friend who was riding and the horse flipped over on him, snapping the ball off his shoulder, and had to have it wired on for months. He rode in the NSW MG games team about 6 months later. I've come off, hit my head, fractured my tailbone, bornken my foot, been bucked off onto rocks...
> 
> I dunno. It happens. It's great you're still riding and all, but i'm sure most people here would have a similar story.


i agree 100% ive been riding for about six years and have some bad stories, but i know plenty of people with stories that make me wonder why we do this sport...but then i remember, we do it for the horses and danger!! lol:wink:


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I think that yes, you probably need to work on your posistion and professional instruction would most likely be the best route. 
However, I am glad you shared your story. Just because it happens to a lot of us, doesn't mean it's less scary or doesn't have the potential to end your riding career. I know writing can be very therapeutic for you.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

roro said:


> In conclusion, you're insensitive. People make mistakes all the time, and they learn from them. I'm sure chingazmyboy has taken some valuable lesson away from the experience, that is how learning is done, maybe you should try learning sometime.
> 
> A+ for stupidity.


 
Well said!! I can't believe how incredible rude some people are...


----------



## eventerwannabe (Jun 10, 2009)

Good for you for getting back on! I remember my feet used to go far into my stirrups, so I get where your coming from. It took me 1-2 months of flat work ONLY to get it fixed. Now the only time that they go back is sometimes when im sitting the trot and I forget to pay attention and I start pinching with my knee. Just keep at it and im sure someday soon it will be fixed for you too!
And thank you for posting this story, it might help teach some new riders, or even people who have been riding for a long time, to never let your foot get to far back into your stirrups!


----------



## PiggyPablo (Jan 17, 2009)

I think it was awesome she wrote her story out. There's others out there who can relate and feel some comradery and learn from it. The point is, there's nothing wrong with expressing your feelings about riding on here, this is part of what HORSE FORUM is for. If you don't care to read it, then by all means don't read it and keep your negativity to yourself.


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

"If you don't have anything nice to say, don't say anything at all"


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

ChingazMyBoy said:


> No its not regular, It was but not any more. If I'm having a bad day eg: My feet have gone through my stirrups 3 times then I do five laps, and I "threaten" myself that if my feet go threw I'm doing five more laps.
> 
> I would do weekly lessons of jumping but my instructor only does private jumping lessons or jumping days. Planning on doing 3 day eventing training with my instructor in one week - Without the cross country.
> 
> As I said before I cannot get the stirrups yet, as my usual tack shop does not have them. So I will have to go to another one.


I am still SHOCKED that your feet go through the stirrups on a regular basis. Mine have never ever gone through in my almost 2 decades of riding.
I think you should honestly look at your position and go back to the basics.
Take your stirrups OFF your saddle, they're obviously dangerous on. I'm not trying to be mean, I am sincerely scared for your safety. 
If you were my student, you would be doing stirrupless work for the next few months, and walking only until you could keep your heels down.


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

I could be wrong, but I don't think she means *through* the stirrups as in stirrup on the ankle, I think she just means the stirrups too low down on his foot (a common problem if you don't have your weight in your stirrups


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

That makes it slightly better... kinda...


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

The futhest they have ever gone through is in my DP that was the worst ever...and the prettiest jump of his. I went to the tack shop and got my new stirrups. I am yet to try the out.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Then please work on your heels. Like I said, if you were my student, you'd be on a lunge line and back to the very basics.


----------



## IheartPheobe (Feb 15, 2009)

Glade you & Chinga are okay, that's all I've got. .


----------



## Beloved Killer (May 23, 2009)

I keep reading that Chinga never rides with her feet fully in the stirrups, yet on all of the videos and pictures that I've seen, they're through.

JustDressageIt is on the money.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

I got my new stirrups today...they are pretty! I've convinced myself that if my foot goes all the way through that my stirrups are going to break! I had a riding friend with me and she said my feet were good, but still need improvement.


----------



## Fire Eyes (May 13, 2009)

ChingazMyBoy said:


> I had a riding friend with me and she said my feet were good, but still need improvement.


_I'm sorry but your feet aren't good. 








This is where the stirrups should be sitting. The ball and across.
Not down near your heel. 









The arrow is (roughly) where your stirrup should be sitting.
And if you look at your other pictures, this isn't a once off thing.
_


----------



## PiggyPablo (Jan 17, 2009)

I have a question: Could it be that your stirrups were too big for your foot size Chingaz?


----------



## Nita (May 24, 2007)

Guys... C'mon now. One or two posts about her safety = good. She needs to know. But enough is enough. She had a bad fall, and she was just using HF to get it out. I fall. Everyone falls. Is it our faults? Usually, yes. So we get back on and keep riding. But if we get hurt or scared, we might not want to. I think Chingaz was just trying to share her fear, and then her happiness about being able to get back on and still enjoy riding. If she wants critique, she will ask for it. In the meantime, please, no one get mad at me, I'm just saying. HF is for helping and encouragement, she KNOWS her form needs work. She knows it was her fault and everyone telling her again doesn't do anything. Can't we all just be civil? Again, please no one get mad at me, I'm just saying... The only reason she posted was to share this with us, her fear and her trials, and we should be glad for her.

ChingazMyBoy -- I'm so happy that riding isn't ruined for you, I know some people that have fallen and got hurt or scared so badly that they never rode again. I can't even imagine that, but some people don't have the confidence to begin with, I guess. Glad you and chingaz bond is growing. =)


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

i agree with Nita 100% and no I am not just sticking up for my bestie!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks Nita and PumpkinzMyBaby22 for that!


----------



## Fire Eyes (May 13, 2009)

_I didn't think my post was uncivil, I was just trying to show her where her foot should be. 
Some of what people are saying here is harsh yes, but most of the people are just trying to help her so this doesn't happen again. Next time, she may not come out of the fall as well.
_


----------



## xLaurenOscarx (Aug 11, 2009)

Wow! Well Done For Getting Back On! That Seemed Like A Scary Fal!
My Feet Used To *Always* Go Too Far In To My Stirrup And My Toes Would Point Down But Now My Instructor Tells Me My Heels To Far Down And My Stirrups Are Perfect Place
Just Keep Working On It! You'll Get There!

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

I Personally Dont Agree With Not Getting Back On A Horse After Having A Fall! I've Grown Up With If You Fall Off YOu Get Back On (Unless Your Legs Hanging Off) And Im Pretty sure Thats Why I Still Have Confidence To Still Be Riding! I Get Back On Before I Realise Whats Just Happened And Im Fine;D


----------



## Nita (May 24, 2007)

Fire eyes -- Yeah, you weren't being harsh or uncivil. I understood that. I was just saying that some people have already made their point, now leave it alone. =)


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Stuff like this scares me, especially when it looks to be a continual problem, and I am not afraid to speak up, no matter how loud, to get my point across. 
Been involved with horses for long enough to know what not speaking up does. I want to make sure my point goes across clear, because she might not be so lucky "next time." I hope my post prevented her from even worrying about having a "next time."


----------



## Fire Eyes (May 13, 2009)

Nita said:


> Fire eyes -- Yeah, you weren't being harsh or uncivil. I understood that. I was just saying that some people have already made their point, now leave it alone. =)


_Sweet, I'm glad it wasn't directed at me.  Thanks._


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I believe this thread has run it's course.


----------

